# Shore Lunch Trout?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok well I have realized that in this horrific heat that if I hike in and plan on keeping fish I have to eat them "shore lunch style" in the mountains. 

So what are some shore lunch recipies?

I will be taking a MSR stove and a heavy duty pan. I am open to other options to cook them. I plan on carrying any ingredients that you all suggest too.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

build a fire... get some good coals... clean fish... toss fish in coals.. turn when needed.. cook other side.. pull fish out.. peel off skin and apply salt or whatever you like... eat... don't forget to eat the jaw muscle.. it's tasty.. I usually pack salt and a few plastic forks from wendy's (they are individually wrapped).. lots lighter than the stove and pan..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tin foil, packet of squeezeable butter, salt, pepper. Wrap fish in foil with seasoning and butter coating. Toss in coals till done. 

-DallanC


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

^ agree


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You asked about shore lunch in the mountains. There are a lot of fire restrictions now in the mountains.


When I took tourists and friends backpacking I would often carry an 9" teflon-coated aluminum skillet with a removable handle, a cup or so of vegetable oil and some spiced flour to roll the fish in. I would only keep the fish that fit in the pan and most times used a gas stove. Cook the gilled and gutted fish until the eyes turn white. 

When I hike alone I'll gill and gut and cut the heads off a couple small fish and then wrap them in foil with some butter, salt and pepper, and hopefully some wild mushrooms. Sprinkle on a package of dehydrated lemon if you like. I make dehydrated butter, the Butter Buds brand, and drizzle it on the fish and then wrap the foil pack up tight. Then I set the foil pack on the top of my coffee pot and steam cook the fish. It doesn't take very long or use much fuel. The boiling water can be used to make dehydrated scalloped or dehydrated mashed potatoes. Or if I'm careful, and no butter leaked into the hot water, I can use it for coffee, tea, or hot cocoa. 

Ahead of time I mix pudding with powdered milk and put it in single-use 1-pint ziplock bags and mark the bag for the amount of water to add. I divide 1 box of pudding into 2 servings. Pour in cold water, mix, and in 10 minutes you have nice firm pudding.

So with little effort and little waste, and in a short amount of time, I have steamed trout with mushrooms, potatoes, and pudding...maybe a cup of coffee. If I'm on an extended trip I will try to re-use the tin foil. 


I seldom have a wood fire in the high country; too much extra cooking stuff to carry, too many fire restrictions, just takes too long, hard to cleanup the soot of of everything, and above tree-line there is little to burn and what is up there should be left alone, allowed to decay, to help keep the delicate topsoil healthy.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Foil,lemon sections, salt,pepper mixture, bacon. Stuff cavity of fish with lemon sections,salt pepper to taste,wrap with bacon seal in foil, directly put fish in hot coals, or in frying pan.NOTE: bacon is cured, and has enough salt in it that I have never had it sour on me while hiking, and if you catch the dreaded skunk you can just cook the bacon. the smell and taste will take away that skunk aroma :EAT:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Forget taking a cookware or messing with a fire. Take a packet if your favorite crackers, soy sauce, ginger and lots of wasabi. Can't beat fresh trout sashimi 
Hint: if you use lots if wasabi it will help make your hair stand up


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hockey said:


> Forget taking a cookware or messing with a fire. Take a packet if your favorite crackers, soy sauce, ginger and lots of wasabi. Can't beat fresh trout sashimi
> Hint: if you use lots if wasabi it will help make your hair stand up


 _/O Trout sushi :?: PASS :!:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Just gut em and roast em like a hot dog. take a lemon or some lemon pepper.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Scott M the last part of your signiture came to mind in that pic. I don't think that will be in any magizine but hell I would eat it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Montreal Steak seasoning. If you like lemon pepper, you'll love the Monty.

I agree with the tin foil + coals. It's ready when the smell of trout is thick. Make sure to flip it over about halfway through or totally cover with coals for an even roast. 

Bring some tongs and a fork, along with the folded up foil and some butter. That's all you need.

(Just don't use the hood of your car as a table. If any of those dribblings drizzle off the foil, it will cement itself onto the car forever. My Sentra has some decoration from 4 years ago.)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Speaking of cars.....with fire restrictions I have used the same type of foil techniques described already--lemon, butter, etc---double wrap nicely in foil and just put on your engine for 20 mins or so, flip it half way through. I got the idea as a kid reading the American Hunter magazine, only in the article it was with potatoes so one day when I was hungry and forgot to pack matches or my blow torch.....well, the rest is history and it tasted just fine!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Speaking of cars.....with fire restrictions I have used the same type of foil techniques described already--lemon, butter, etc---double wrap nicely in foil and just put on your engine for 20 mins or so, flip it half way through. I got the idea as a kid reading the American Hunter magazine, only in the article it was with potatoes so one day when I was hungry and forgot to pack matches or my blow torch.....well, the rest is history and it tasted just fine!


Ha! I do that with frozen burritos when we go icefishing or camping. Any time I tell anybody about it they think I'm crazy. I'll have to try it with fish. >>O :\Ou:

"...but doesn't it taste like gasoline or exhaust?"

No, it doesn't... :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of cars.....with fire restrictions I have used the same type of foil techniques described already--lemon, butter, etc---double wrap nicely in foil and just put on your engine for 20 mins or so, flip it half way through. I got the idea as a kid reading the American Hunter magazine, only in the article it was with potatoes so one day when I was hungry and forgot to pack matches or my blow torch.....well, the rest is history and it tasted just fine!
> ...


Holt ******* Batman! :shock:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Fire restrictions on National Forests were lifted last week. Here's an article but you can also go to the Utah fire restriction webpage to see details.

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/sta...cle_dfb17dfb-e3a3-544d-b635-c26bbe67e200.html


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Foil,lemon sections, salt,pepper mixture, bacon. Stuff cavity of fish with lemon sections,salt pepper to taste,wrap with bacon seal in foil, directly put fish in hot coals, or in frying pan.NOTE: bacon is cured, and has enough salt in it that I have never had it sour on me while hiking, and if you catch the dreaded skunk you can just cook the bacon. the smell and taste will take away that skunk aroma :EAT:


+1 i've been doing that recipe for years, since I was a cubscout


----------

